# [BOOT] connexion impossible suite upgrade kernel (résolu)

## lennelei

Hello à tous,

je suis franchement bien embêté : j'ai voulu faire une upgrade du kernel parce que ça faisait un bout de temps que je l'avais pas fait (400 jours à peu près), mais évidemment, ça ne s'est pas déroulé comme je l'espérais

(ça m'apprendra à ne pas respecter la règle : si ça marche, pas touche !)

Bref, mon problème, c'est que même en bootant sur un système de secours pour remettre l'ancien kernel, je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter... pourtant, en regardant les logs, il me semble que tout fonctionne : c'est comme si toutes les connexions réseaux étaient bloquées mais je ne vois pas de raison.

Je cherche donc des idées géniales qui pourraient m'aider à avancer.

Pour info, il s'agit d'un dédié chez OVH. J'utilise lilo. Lorsque je démarre en mode rescue, je monte mon disque (/dev/sda1), je chroot dessus et là, je modifie mon lilo.conf et je lance lilo. J'ai des warnings car je suis en chroot - je suppose - mais visiblement, c'est bien pris en compte car dans les logs, après avoir redémarrer sur le disque dur, je vois bien des lignes "kernel: Linux version *..." dans mon kern.log en fonction du noyau choisi.

Ensuite, je vois bien le démarrage du sshd dans syslog :

```
Apr  4 13:34:14 *** sshd[2692]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Apr  4 13:34:14 *** sshd[2692]: Server listening on :: port 22.
```

Mais impossible de pinger et encore moins de faire un ssh sur le serveur. J'ai viré iptables de mes scripts de démarrage, mais serait-il possible qu'il y ait pour une raison ou une autre une règle de drop par défaut des paquets qui se lance automatiquement au démarrage de la machine ? Je ne vois rien dans les logs, mais bon, j'ai encore beaucoup de lacunes

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils éclairés

AlexisLast edited by lennelei on Wed Apr 04, 2012 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu mettre le titre en conformité avec le forum ?

As-tu bien relancé lilo après l'installation du nouveau noyau ?

Comment as-tu fait la mise à jour du kernel ? Est-ce que toutes les options nécessaires pour le réseau ont été activées ?

De quelle version es-tu parti ? vers quelle version ?

Quelle version de Gentoo utilises-tu ? celle qui est pourrie d'OVH ou la vraie ?

----------

## lennelei

raaaaaaaaaaah, le gros boulet...

mon lien symbolique /etc/init.d/net.eth0 avait "disparu" -_-' forcément, ça marche beaucoup moins bien comme ça (aucun rapport avec le noyau donc...) !

bon, du coup, j'ai redémarrer sur mon vieux kernel et ça remarche (enfin), je verrais pour refaire l'upgrade un autre jour en prenant quelques précautions ;o)

Edit: désolé pour le titre du sujet, j'ai modifié (j'espère que ça convient ?); pour répondre a tes questions (ton retour pourrait m'intéresser, notamment pour le noyau)

As-tu bien relancé lilo après l'installation du nouveau noyau ? => oui

Comment as-tu fait la mise à jour du kernel ? Est-ce que toutes les options nécessaires pour le réseau ont été activées ? => comme d'habitude : wget du nouveau noyau et du System.map sur le ftp ovh :s modification du /etc/lilo.conf et lancement de lilo; j'avoue avoir déjà essayé de refaire un beau noyau tout neuf mais ça ne s'est pas très bien passé... depuis que j'utilise les noyaux made in ovh, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de ce côté là (un jour, il faudra bien que j'arrive à faire marcher un noyau perso sur un dédié !)

De quelle version es-tu parti ? vers quelle version ? => 2.6.34.6 vers 3.2.2

Quelle version de Gentoo utilises-tu ? celle qui est pourrie d'OVH ou la vraie ? => à l'époque (serveur créé le 14 mars 2009), j'avais pris la version "gentoo2008", pas celle d'OVH; depuis, elle a du être un peu modifiée  :Smile: 

merci d'avance si tu as des conseils d'ordre général sur ce sujet !  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Mon conseil ? Ne pas utiliser Gentoo OVH, qui n'est pas à jour et mal gérée par OVH, mais une vraie Gentoo  :Wink: 

Donc, il te faudra réinstaller ta machine...

----------

## lennelei

tu parles de la distrib ou des noyaux ?

parce que la distrib, ça n'est pas la version ovh que j'avais installé à l'époque

----------

## xaviermiller

Je parlais de la distribution.

Est-ce que tu as rafraîchi l'arbre de portage récemment, ou as-tu juste installé le noyau "vanilla" ?

----------

## lennelei

oui, j'ai rafraîchit l'arbre, mais le noyau est toujours celui d'ovh

j'ai installé la distrib gentoo et je la mettais à jour assez régulièrement jusqu'à il y a un an (depuis, je fais surtout les mises à jour de sécurité et quelques autres trucs mais plus d'update world)

en revanche, j'utilise le noyau ovh depuis le début

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, alors ce qu'il s'est passé : tu es passé de baselayout 1 à 2, il y a eu plusieurs changements, entre autres net.eth0 qui fonctionne autrement. Il y a de la doc à ce sujet dans la section "documentation" du site officiel.

As-tu bien lu les messages à l'issue de l'emerge --update ?

----------

## novazur

 *lennelei wrote:*   

> De quelle version es-tu parti ? vers quelle version ? => 2.6.34.6 vers 3.2.2

 

C'est quand même marrant ces gens à qui OVH conseille d'installer leur nouveau noyau 3.2.13 et qui se ruent tous sur le 3.2.2. Voir les forums OVH, le nombre de gens qui demandent quel noyau utiliser, alors que l'info est pourtant claire au départ.

C'est aussi amusant d'utiliser un noyau OVH sur une gentoo perso, sachant que l'intérêt principal de gentoo est l'optimisation, alors y mettre un noyau à tout faire...

----------

## lennelei

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> OK, alors ce qu'il s'est passé : tu es passé de baselayout 1 à 2, il y a eu plusieurs changements, entre autres net.eth0 qui fonctionne autrement. Il y a de la doc à ce sujet dans la section "documentation" du site officiel.
> 
> As-tu bien lu les messages à l'issue de l'emerge --update ?

 

ben en général, oui, je lis bien : je ne suis pas suicidaire ^^ mais en l'occurrence, j'ai visiblement du rater quelque chose (maintenant que tu en parles, ça me parle vaguement cette histoire de net.* je me demande si je n'avais pas déjà eu un problème avec des dépendances de scripts init.d à un moment...)

@novazur: tu as raison, je n'ai pas fait gaffe au mail, et j'ai pris directement la dernière version disponible sur le ftp OVH, merci pour l'info ! (D'un autre côté, le problème n'est pas le noyau finalement).

Pour ce qui est du noyau perso et du choix de gentoo, je n'ai pas trop envie de passer des heures à regarder toutes les options du noyau OVH pour savoir lesquelles je peux retirer et lesquelles il vaut mieux laisser... surtout sur un dédié ou la moindre erreur oblige de redémarrer en rescue. Le choix de la distribution gentoo, je l'ai fait il y a 3 ans par curiosité et parce que le fonctionnement des autres distributions ne me plaisait pas trop, mais je ne suis pas certain que je referais le même choix aujourd'hui même si j'apprécie de très nombreux aspects de gentoo (et que je ne sais vraiment pas quelle distribution choisir si je devais en changer :p).

Bref, autant passer du temps à faire des mises à jour histoire d'essayer de m'assurer un minimum de la sécurité de ma machine, ça ne me pose pas de problème, autant me prendre la tête sur un noyau pour gagner quelques ko, non merci : j'ai déjà essayé au début avec pour conséquence un non démarrage de la machine et j'ai un peu la flemme de recommencer  :Smile: 

Pour moi, l'intérêt de gentoo n'est pas forcément l'optimisation à tout va, mais plutôt le contrôle un peu plus fin de ce qui se passe au niveau applicatif, même si en l'occurence, je me suis visiblement planté quelque part :s

En tout cas, merci pour vos remarques et pour avoir pointé du doigt l'update de baselayout, je vais regarder ça de plus près au calme  :Smile: 

----------

